# Whilst out looking for reptiles . . .



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Whilst surveying a new site for adders I came across these two critters that I thought were worth photographing. Larger versions on my website here:

http://www.jasonsteelwildlifephotogr...om/macro-2.php










Dark Bush Cricket










A very colourful Meadow Grasshopper


Jason

.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome pics....but what amazes me more than anything is where the hell did you find the sunshine???: victory::notworthy:


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much. When I pulled up at the site this morning at about 9:30 - 10am the sun was shining brightly and I had high hopes for the day. Within half an hour though it was pouring with rain!


Jason


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic Pics, well done.:2thumb:


Paul.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Paul.


Jason


----------

